# Begriffserklärung!!



## Waterstorm (23. Mai 2003)

Guten Abend an alle,
ich brächte mal euere Hilfe.Ich mach grad so ein Tut wie man lernt, seine Websites am besten zu schützen.Jetzt bin auf ein paar Script Befehle gekommen die mir nix sagen! Könntet ihr mir hier weiter helfen??Schaut selber



```
<!--
function right(e) {
if (navigator.appName == 'Netscape' &&
(e.which == 3 || e.which == 2))
return false;
else if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer' &&
(event.button == 2 || event.button == 3)) {
alert("it's not that easy :-)");
return false;
}
return true;
}
document.onmousedown=right;
if (document.layers) window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown=right;
//-->
</SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT language=javascript> 
</SCRIPT>

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/javascript>
<!--
var m1, i;
m1="JavaScript";
value=prompt("Bitte geben Sie das Passwort ein!","");
if (value==m1) {
window.location=value+".htm";
i=4;

}
//-->
```


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. Mai 2003)

!!!
Erklär doch bitte genau was du nicht verstehst oder möchtest du jetzt gerne eine Schnelleinweisung in Javascript.

Zum anderen hat ein Blick in Selfhtml auch noch nie geschadet.


----------



## Avariel (28. Mai 2003)

Also das erste sieht aus wie ein Script, dass den Rechtsklick auf einer Seite sperrt. Das Zweite sieht wie ein Login-Script aus, aber da fehlt doch bestimmt noch was?!?

btw: Kannst du vielleicht den Link zu dem Tutorial angeben? Neue JS-Tuts sind immer gut!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (28. Mai 2003)

Da fehlt nix und der "Schutz" ist in 2 Sekunden geknackt.
Passwort ist "JavaScript" und leitet unflexiblerweise auf die <passwort>.html weiter.

Sieht aus wie aus einem Hack-It (Stufe 2 oder so), wo ich mir erst gestern die Zeit mit vertrieben hab.

Sollte es dir wirklich um eine passwortgeschützte Seite gehen, vergiss JavaScript. Da willst du dich dann lieber mal mit .htaccess und Co. oder serverseitigen Scriptsprachen beschäftigen.

Wenn's rein um das Verständnis von JavaScript dabei ging, dann wäre wirklich ein Blick in SelfHTML nicht schlecht.

Fluke


----------



## Spacemonkey (29. Mai 2003)

Also wenn du mit sowas deine Seite schützen willst, dann viel Spaß.
Ich muss zugeben ich habe von JavaScript nicht soviel Ahnung weil ich damit eigentlich noch nie was gemacht habe, aber den Code, den du hier zeigst sollte jeder der mal programmiert hat verstehen und das PW rausfinden.



> Sieht aus wie aus einem Hack-It (Stufe 2 oder so), wo ich mir erst gestern die Zeit mit vertrieben hab.
> Sollte es dir wirklich um eine passwortgeschützte Seite gehen, vergiss JavaScript. Da willst du dich dann lieber mal mit .htaccess und Co. oder serverseitigen Scriptsprachen beschäftigen.



Muss ich dir zustimmen. Also bei diesem Hack-It-Seiten bin ich ohne Probleme zu Level 10 gekommen und wie gesagt ich habe kaum Plan von JS.

Du könntest ja ein Tutorial machen, wie man seine Seite nicht schützen sollte.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. Mai 2003)

Man kann eigentlich sagen, dass 99% der Passwörter in Javascript innerhalb von 15 Sekunden "geknackt" werden können. Ich persönlich kenne nur einen Passwortschutz (in JS), der nur mit erheblichem Aufwand (Bruteforce) zu knacken ist -> http://projannet.port5.com/ 

ciao


----------

